# Premium channel premieres: February 2011



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

February 2011 premieres:

*Starz* Highlights:

Starz original series *Spartacus: Gods of the Arena* continues Fridays on Starz, starring John Hannah, Lucy Lawless and Dustin Clare.

Starz Saturday Premieres: *The Prince of Persia: Sands of Time* (2/12) starring Jake Gyllenhaal, Gemma Atherton and Ben Kingsley; *The Runaways* (2/19) starring Kristen Stewart and Dakota Fanning; and *The Karate Kid* (2/26) starring Jaden Smith and Jackie Chan.


2/12/2011 - *The Prince of Persia: Sands of Time* (Jake Gyllenhaal, Gemma Atherton and Ben Kingsley)
2/19/2011 - *The Runaways* (Kristen Stewart and Dakota Fanning)
2/26/2011 - *The Karate Kid* (Jaden Smith and Jackie Chan)

*The Prince of Persia: Sands of Time* was certainly an attempt at a popcorn flick. Whether it succeeds or not, I can't say for sure as I've not yet watched it, though I did buy a copy on Blu-ray. *The Runaways* is the tale of one of the first "big" female dominated rock bands. Before Joan Jett and the Blackhearts, there was the Runaways. I rented it from Blockbuster.com but never got around to watching it before sending it back so someone else could see it. *The Karate Kid* was the remake/reimagining of the older flick by the same name. It was ok and is family friendly for those that want to experience it with their youngsters.

*Encore*

Encore celebrates Ground Hog Day on February 2nd with 24-hours of *Ground Hog Day* starring Bill Murray and Andie MacDowell. Three *Karate Kid* movies starring Ralph Macchio will air on February 26th, leading up to the Starz Saturday Night Premiere of the latest *Karate Kid* movie. There's also a five-film "Spotlight" on action star Bruce Willis.

Valentine's Day on Encore Love has a marathon of "Lovestruck" films including *Sleepless in Seattle*, *Legends of the Fall*, *Emma* and *Last Chance Harvey*.

Finally, Encore Drama highlights the Academy Awards® with "Signature Performances" from Kevin Spacey, Catherine Zeta Jones, Jessica Lange, George C. Scott, Ben Johnson, Christopher Walken, Brad Pitt, Sally Field, Paul Newman, Elizabeth Taylor, Anthony Hopkins and many others.

NOTE that I have not confirmed that any of the titles I've listed for HBO are genuine premieres. They may have aired elsewhere (Cinemax as an example) or aired previously on HBO. I'm simply putting in their Saturday highlights for now.

*HBO*
Touted via HBO's January 2011 downloadable guide or other sources: *The Sunset Limited* (HBO Films), *Date Night* and *The Losers*.
HBO's original series and other originals include: *Big Love* and *Thurgood* (HBO Films) about U.S. Supreme Court Justice Thurgood Marshall as well as *Reagan* and *The Battle for Marjah* (HBO Documentary Films).


2/5/2011 - *The Wolfman* (Benicio Del Toro, Anthony Hopkins, Emily Blunt and Hugo Weaving)
MONDAY 2/7/2011 - *Reagan* 9PM/8C
2/12/2011 - *The Sunset Limited* (Tommy Lee Jones, Samuel L. Jackson)
THURSDAY 2/17/2011 - *The Battle for Marjah*
2/19/2011 - *The Losers* (Jeffrey Dean Morgan, Zoe Saldana, Chris Evans, Idris Elba, Columbus Short, Oscar Jaenada and Jason Patric)
2/26/2011 - *Date Night* (Steve Carell and Tina Fey)

*The Sunset Limited* looks like it could be interesting. *The Losers* was based on a comic book/graphic novel and is similar to _The A Team_. I enjoyed it, though others may not. I have *Date Night* on Blu-ray, but again have not yet sat and watched it.

*Cinemax*
Touted via HBO's January 2011 downloadable guide: James Cameron's *Avatar* and *It's Complicated* (Meryl Streep, Alec Baldwin and Steve Martin).

2/5/2011 - *Our Family Wedding* (Forest Whitaker, America Ferrera, Carlos Mencia, Regina King and Lance Gross)
2/12/2011 - *It's Complicated* (Meryl Streep, Steve Martin, Alec Baldwin and John Krasinski)
2/19/2011 - *Avatar* (Sam Worthington, Zoe Saldana, Stephen Lang, Michelle Rodriguez and Sigourney Weaver)
2/26/2011 - *Edge of Darkness* (Mel Gibson, Ray Winstone, Danny Huston and Bojana Novakovic)

I did see *It's Complicated*. It was fairly predictable romantic comedy material. Entertaining, but nothing I'd go out of my way to see. *Avatar*?! has anyone heard of that film . I did see *Edge of Darkness*. Decent film really, though some people may not be that interested in seeing anything with Mel Gibson in it given his recent history 

Cinemax information for February 2011 obtained from ShawnL25's post in the January 2011 information thread.

*Showtime*
From checking through Showtime's Schedule and as a fan of the sport, I know that *Inside NASCAR* is returning in February, just in time for the Daytona 500. I also see that the film *A Single Man* (Colin Firth, Julianne Moore and Matthew Goode) is highlighted.

2/5/2011 - *A Single Man* (Colin Firth, Julianne Moore and Matthew Goode)
2/19/2011 - *Youth in Revolt* (Michael Cera, Portia Doubleday and Ray Liotta) -- per note below: Is Showing on the Movie Channel 2/11/11 also is on VOD ready for download NOW if you subscribe to the Movie channel of course.

2/26/2011 - *Bruce Bruce: Losin' It* (Stand-up comedy)

I seem to recall *A Single Man* being nominated for some awards along the way and given the cast members, I'd expect good things. That said, I've not seen it yet.

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually).
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )

*epix* news:

epix touts a few things as "coming soon", though unfortunately they seem to continue to not make it easy to see WHAT is coming WHEN?! and what information they do have on their site (epix.com) is short term in nature only 


2/5/2011 - *Kick-Ass* (Aaron Johnson, Christopher Mintz-Plasse, Chloe Grace Moretz, Nicolas Cage, Lyndsy Fonseca, Clark Duke, Evan Peters, Michael Rispoli, Garrett M. Brown, Xander Berkeley, Omari Hardwick, Mark Strong, Tamer Hassan)
2/19/2011 - *Craig Ferguson: Does this need to be said?* (Craig Ferguson)

On Feb 27 or 28 (stupid countdown clock, rather than just telling me what date/time it will show) epix will premiere Tyler Perry's *Why did I get Married Too*.

*Kick-Ass* was a lot of fun but may offend some. I'm interested in the Craig Ferguson special and will try to catch it when it comes up :up:

---

Thanks again to all of the nice folks that contribute to this information and help to keep everyone else here informed.

To those that want to add information, if you [ quote ] this initial information you can easily copy and paste the formatting I've used to use for whatever you'd like to add :up:


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Woops, spoke to soon sorry.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Rnrboy said:


> Woops, spoke to soon sorry.


No problem, just trying to catch up a bit on getting things posted a bit since the last volunteer seems to be on break in posting this information


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice to see you back doing what you do better than anyone, bdowell


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pablo said:


> Nice to see you back doing what you do better than anyone, bdowell


< blush >

Thanks for the kind words. Just happy to see the information get out there, and very thankful to folks like ShawnL25 and others (like yourself) that have gathered up the important bits to share with everyone. :up:

I wish I had something on epix and Showtime, and might be able to find some information from Showtime for February soon, but figuring out what is a genuine premiere/debut isn't easy for them since they seem so dis-interested in helping out potential customers when it comes to this information.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Not to mention mid-week premieres...


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Updated with Showtime information for Saturdays. :up:


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I can update ths movie for you!

"Youth in Revolt" (Michael Cera, Portia Doubleday and Ray Liotta) 

Is Showing on the Movie Channel 2/11/11 also is on VOD ready for download NOW if you subscribe to the Movie channel of course.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

"Kickass" is Premiering on Epix this Saturday night.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Not a premium channel per se, but HDNet Movies will have *Vanishing on 7th Street*, the new Brad Anderson movie on 02/16 at 8 PM.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Updated to note Tyler Perry's *Why Did I get Married Too* coming up at the end of Feb. on epix.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I'll pass on that one haha


----------

